
Ukrainians Awake to 'Nightmare' of Trump Victory - kafkaesq
http://www.rferl.org/a/ukraine-reactions-trump-victory/28106405.html
======
kafkaesq
Am aware of HN guidelines, but am posting this because the human dimensions of
the story -- and the fact that Ukraine is emerging startup hub -- seem to
outweigh the "pure politics" aspects.

~~~
lisivka
No nightmares. It's result of propaganda, which pictured Trump as pro-russian,
so some, which are susceptible to propaganda, are in worry because of war with
Russia.

I, personally, welcome republicans. Ukraine is republic, by Constitution.

